# Today in Kaunakakai



## slip (May 31, 2022)

Busy day in Kaunakakai today. We wanted to head into town and get our grocery shopping done so we headed out before noon. 

Of course we had to pick up a few packages at the Post Office again. I think we are finally all caught up with packages.  

On our last few trips we saw a guy selling some Coconut Candy but he was always gone when we came back through.

Today we went to the Post Office first and then went to Misaki's for groceries.  It didn't take too long so I asked Kim if she wanted to get some lunch while we were In town. She wanted an Acai Bowl so we went to The Taste of Molokai Food Truck.

We parked in front of Friendly's Market and I walked over to the Food Trucks. On my way a lady was selling some fruits and vegetables.  I noticed she had some Papayas so I bought 3 of them and another lady walked by and asked if I wanted some fresh Guava.  I said sure and she called a guy over who had the Guava in a pack. I took 3, they were going to give them to me but I gave them $5 and Thanked them.

So I finally went over to order our food and the guy with the Coconut Candy came by. I waved him over. His name is Richard and he worked for the State of Hawaii on Molokai for 31 years and he just started making this candy.

It's chunks of Coconut covered in a sugar coating. They were very good so I bought a bag. He said it was harder to find a spot to try to sell things around town. The police are moving people along. There used to be people that would sell fish and Poi out of their truck by the market but the police keep making them move along.

I always try to buy things local here when I can. The only thing I haven't found yet is fresh fish. I haven't looked much so I'm sure I'll find somewhere when I start to look harder.

I ended out getting Korean Chicken and I shared Hurricane Fries with my wife.











Two blooms today on my wife's Plumeria.


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2022)

The tide is coming in tonight. There was some nice color in the sky too.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 1, 2022)

Great images, Jeff.  Kim’s plumerias are doing well.  The one I have in my courtyard here in Nevada is putting up a valiant struggle, but it’s looking a bit worse for wear right now. The nursery folks say they will live in my climate zone, and it’s true, I’ve kept mine alive for a year now, but I’m not real sure how happy this one is.  Yours seems very happy with the new life Kim gave it.

And it’s so nice that you’re supporting Locals when you can.  The folks with the guavas will remember your kindness.

As for fresh fish:  When I was in high school on Oahu, I worked for a short time on a sportfishing boat at Kewalo Basin. When boats came in with their catch, a lot of people were selling to restaurants and such right from their boats.  I’d think if Molokai has any sort of fishing fleet area, there may be something similar happening there.

Or better yet, ask the Locals where to go.  They’ll know.

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 1, 2022)

Nice photos slip.
Great story DaveNV.


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Great images, Jeff.  Kim’s plumerias are doing well.  The one I have in my courtyard here in Nevada is putting up a valiant struggle, but it’s looking a bit worse for wear right now. The nursery folks say they will live in my climate zone, and it’s true, I’ve kept mine alive for a year now, but I’m not real sure how happy this one is.  Yours seems very happy with the new life Kim gave it.
> 
> And it’s so nice that you’re supporting Locals when you can.  The folks with the guavas will remember your kindness.
> 
> ...



Mahalo, Kim may have to repot a couple Plumeria's now that they are growing well.

We were on the Wharf a few years ago and someone was selling fish. We didn't go up and ask about it. We have asked a few friends and they say trucks come to town and park but there isn't really any schedule. 

We'll figure it out.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 1, 2022)

Slip, you are bless with the temperatures in the upper seventies today with partly cloudy skies.
It is hot, hazy and humid in Tidewater Virginia,  with temperatures in the lower nineties, with the heat index in the upper nineties.


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Slip, you are bless with the temperatures in the upper seventies today with partly cloudy skies.
> It is hot, hazy and humid in Tidewater Virginia,  with temperatures in the lower nineties, with the heat index in the upper nineties.



Yes, that was definitely part of our plan. The trade winds blow right through our condo and keep the temp perfect inside also.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jun 2, 2022)

So, @slip , do the residents of Molokai know about your efforts to make us want to visit and/or live on Molokai? They should, because your efforts are very successful!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 2, 2022)

Molokai does not solicit tourism like the other islands do (they refused to be a cruise ship port) so there may be mixed reactions!


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> So, @slip , do the residents of Molokai know about your efforts to make us want to visit and/or live on Molokai? They should, because your efforts are very successful!



I only know of 2 that came or are coming to Molokai so probably not a big issue. 

I don't think any Molokai residents are on TUG either so I should be safe.

Seriously though, it is definitely worth a visit. Let me know when you come and I'll buy you a drink at Paddlers.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> Molokai does not solicit tourism like the other islands do (they refused to be a cruise ship port) so there may be mixed reactions!



There are still a couple of hand written signs in front of houses saying "No Cruise Ships". There are still a couple of signs, one large one saying "Visit, Spend, Go Home", "Tourists Not Welcome". 

I haven't run into anyone unwelcoming to me. At least to my face anyway.   
Most of the people I have talked to are retirees or people working and they would all like to see more businesses but I don't see anything changing anytime soon.  

If a conversation goes that way, I usually just say that I am a visitor here and am not looking to change anything. That is up to the families that have lived their lives here. 

The older people I have talked to want more opportunities for the young families so they would like more tourists but it is hard to stop that once it has started. 

The value of the condo's on the island has definitely risen since we bought and part of that has to do with the restriction on short term rentals with houses. Many of those houses had to be sold since they weren't generating any income. Those house prices went down for a while but it seems like the market has caught up and rhe prices are higher again.

A friend of ours is selling their house. They have had it a year. It is 2 miles from town, right across the street from Hotel Molokai. They found a house they like on the far west side. It's more expensive so they had to ask more for their house. It's been on the market for a couple months now with only low ball offers. 

I feel tourism and new business is a touchy subject so I try to avoid it if it comes up. It has come up a few times and in those times the people wanted more business. Most of the time we end up telling our story about how we ended out on Molokai. They always love our story and it's a good opportunity for me to find out about their story here. I am amazed by how many people that I would have thought lived here all their lives have only been here 10 years or less. 

One thing we have in common with most of the people who live here is our love for small town life. They always shake their heads and ask how we put up with living on Oahu for 3 years. 

We enjoyed our time on Oahu but now that we are here full time, we know we made the right decision to live on Molokai.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2022)

My wife's Plumeria must love being on the lanai. More blooms with more on the way. One even dropped already.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2022)

Slip, please keep Molokai a secert and please continue to enjoyed that small town enviroment.


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Slip, please keep Molokai a secert and please continue to enjoyed that small town enviroment.



One thing I know for sure is that I'm not going to change anything. 

One thing I will do though is welcome any TUGGER who wants to come visit.  Just let me know when you are coming.  Heck, I'll even meet you at the airport if you want me to.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 2, 2022)

slip said:


> One thing I know for sure is that I'm not going to change anything.
> 
> One thing I will do though is welcome any TUGGER who wants to come visit.  Just let me know when you are coming.  Heck, I'll even meet you at the airport if you want .e to.



You already know we’re coming in July next year. What’s for dinner? 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jun 2, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> You already know we’re coming in July next year. What’s for dinner?
> 
> Dave



Yep, you two were in that count.  

Menu to be determined later. Heck, we may have to cook once and go out once. We don't get a lot of visitors.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 2, 2022)

I’m kidding. We’ll take you two out for dinner. 

Dave


----------



## amycurl (Jun 2, 2022)

I can't believe it's been three years since you made the move full time to Hawaii. 
Would time please slow down, just a little?
*sighs*


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2022)

amycurl said:


> I can't believe it's been three years since you made the move full time to Hawaii.
> Would time please slow down, just a little?
> *sighs*



It will be 3 years in July but yes it has moved along pretty quick. We must be staying busy enough in our retirement because the time seems to still fly by.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I’m kidding. We’ll take you two out for dinner.
> 
> Dave



Oh heck, we'll be ready either way.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2022)

I had to get Kim's prescription while she was at her Ukulele lesson today. I took a ride out to the Wharf to kill some time.

Then I finally stopped at the Eye Doctor to set up an appointment.  I really don't remember the last time I had my eyes checked and I am probably due for new glasses wether my eyes changed or not. I saw an old picture recently of me in 2015 and I had the same glasses. So that makes these 7 years old and I probably had them a few years before that.

The calendar was pretty full so I made an appointment for 7-19-22. Kim will make an appointment when she comes with me to help me pick out my glasses. We both have our first Dentist appointment here on Molokai the week before my eye appointment. 

I think we will both be caught up with appointments then. Kim doesn't have another Neurologist appointment until December.  Things are going well.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2022)

This listing came out last week but they just added pictures.  This is a For Sale by Owner. They have it listed over $87,000 over the Zillow Estimate. I'd be extremely surprised if this sells for anywhere close to the asking price.

It's set up nice but I have seen better.  It still has the origin lanai door and windows.

It is in the Oceanfront A building and I am sure it has a good rental history but he has it listed very high in my opinion.  We'll see.









						7142 Kamehameha V Hwy #A112, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $307,100. 7142 Kamehameha V Hwy #A112, Kaunakakai, HI is a condo home that contains 604 sq ft and was built in 1975. It contains 1 bedroom and 1 bathroom.    The Zestimate for this house is $307,100, which has increased by $3,800 in the last 30 days. The Rent Zestimate for...




					www.zillow.com


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 3, 2022)

All I can say. I wish Kim and you many, many Happy Aloha Friday’s in the land of Paradise. IMHO.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> All I can say. I wish Kim and you many, many Happy Aloha Friday’s in the land of Paradise. IMHO.



Mahalo Pedro47, right back to Virginia to toi both.


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2022)

I just got off a Zoom meeting for our owners association here at WaveCrest.  They mentioned that over the last year, WaveCrest has 36 new owners. I know sales haven't had to be listed long but I thought that was a really high number since we only have about 130 units total. There is only one active listing for a unit currently.


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2022)

Some random pictures from yesterday.  It was a nice clear day and Maui and Lanai showed up well in the pictures. Kim's Plumeria's just keep blooming.


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2022)

Kim got her Monkeytails planted this morning in her new pot.


----------



## linsj (Jun 6, 2022)

That is so cute!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jun 7, 2022)

slip said:


> Kim got her Monkeytails planted this morning in her new pot.
> 
> View attachment 57224


What a great selection of plants for the pot!


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2022)

Today was the first day I got Kim down to go In the pool. She was really nervous. She hadn't  even in a pool since her diagnosis and the last time she went in, she felt really unsure of herself and had balance issues in the water. 

Today she was great. She was able to do some of her exercises and she stood for a long time in the shallow end. She can't stand too long outside of the pool.  

She had such a good time, we were in the pool for over 2 hours. I got worn out.   

We were able to talk to a few visitors and she really enjoyed that. One couple was from Arizona and another guy was from California but originally from Armenia.  

They installed some new deck boards by the cabana.  These are nicer. The other flooring had small rubber spikes that hurt your feet. 









It was a good day but I'll be ready for a nap soon.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 9, 2022)

slip said:


> It will be 3 years in July but yes it has moved along pretty quick.


Hard to believe we have been on the BI just under two years. Hawaii time may click by slow during the day but the calendar seems to catch up at midnight


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 9, 2022)

You guys are making me so homesick, it hurts. We have another two-week trip planned for end of August, (BI and Maui), and another two-week trip planned for next Summer (Oahu and Molokai.)  And yet I'm sitting here, trying to figure out how we can go in the Winter, too (Kauai, at least.)  

It's true that Hawaii No Ka Oi. Once it gets under your skin, there is no getting over it. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2022)

daventrina said:


> Hard to believe we have been on the BI just under two years. Hawaii time may click by slow during the day but the calendar seems to catch up at midnight



It has slowed down a bit for me since I retired but I'm sure that won't last long.


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> You guys are making me so homesick, it hurts. We have another two-week trip planned for end of August, (BI and Maui), and another two-week trip planned for next Summer (Oahu and Molokai.)  And yet I'm sitting here, trying to figure out how we can go in the Winter, too (Kauai, at least.)
> 
> It's true that Hawaii No Ka Oi. Once it gets under your skin, there is no getting over it.
> 
> Dave



You've been so busy, I didn't think you had time to be home sick. 

You have had some great adventures to start out your summer. You two better slow down.

We took a drive further east and I have a lot a pictures I'll be posting here later. The far east side kind of reminds me of North shore Oahu. Without all the cars and people.


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2022)

Gas went up again today. I just filled up yesterday so I'm glad I was driving on the $6.13 a gallon gas.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 9, 2022)

slip said:


> You've been so busy, I didn't think you had time to be home sick.
> 
> You have had some great adventures to start out your summer. You two better slow down.



HAHA!  Slow down?  Nah, we're just catching up!  We leave for New York City next week.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2022)

On our drive further east, we passed this house that is for sale and I remember in the listing it says that it is built on stilts and during New Moon and Full Moon tides the water drifts under the home. Now that would be unique.

Here's some of the pictures when we went by.



















						8900 Kamehameha V Hwy, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | MLS #397086 | Zillow
					

For sale This 3362 square foot single family home has 3 bedrooms and 3.0 bathrooms. It is located at 8900 Kamehameha V Hwy Kaunakakai, Hawaii.




					www.zillow.com


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> HAHA!  Slow down?  Nah, we're just catching up!  We leave for New York City next week.
> 
> Dave



See what I mean. 

I'd never keep up with you two.  You guys have a plan.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 9, 2022)

slip said:


> See what I mean.
> 
> I'd never keep up with you two.  You guys have a plan.



Actually, this NYC trip is using airfare credits that would expire in six weeks if we didn't use them. So they're "forcing" us to go *somewhere.* I found a great boutique hotel in Manhattan that's right in the heart of things, with a surprisingly affordable rate (by NYC standards.) So it'll be a quick getaway, with some time spent in some great museums, and seeing a couple of Broadway shows.  Fun times! We'll also be able to pay our respects at the 9/11 Memorial.  It was still under construction the last time we were in the City. Then we'll go up to the Observation Deck of the One World building, and have lunch way up there.  Hoping for a fun week.

Dave


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Actually, this NYC trip is using airfare credits that would expire in six weeks if we didn't use them. So they're "forcing" us to go *somewhere.* I found a great boutique hotel in Manhattan that's right in the heart of things, with a surprisingly affordable rate (by NYC standards.) So it'll be a quick getaway, with some time spent in some great museums, and seeing a couple of Broadway shows.  Fun times! We'll also be able to pay our respects at the 9/11 Memorial.  It was still under construction the last time we were in the City. Then we'll go up to the Observation Deck of the One World building, and have lunch way up there.  Hoping for a fun week.
> 
> Dave



So much to see there. You're not going to be bored. It's like Vegas, it never sleeps. You'll have a blast.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Actually, this NYC trip is using airfare credits that would expire in six weeks if we didn't use them. So they're "forcing" us to go *somewhere.* I found a great boutique hotel in Manhattan that's right in the heart of things, with a surprisingly affordable rate (by NYC standards.) So it'll be a quick getaway, with some time spent in some great museums, and seeing a couple of Broadway shows.  Fun times! We'll also be able to pay our respects at the 9/11 Memorial.  It was still under construction the last time we were in the City. Then we'll go up to the Observation Deck of the One World building, and have lunch way up there.  Hoping for a fun week.


Sounds like fun! Isn't it great cashing in all those credits we haven't been able to use for a couple of years? NYC is a great place by anybody's definition.


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2022)

Here's a start of some of the pictures from our drive east of our home. We've at mile marker 13 and the roads start to get pretty curvy at around mile marker 10. Somewhere around mile marker 19 the road goes to a single lane.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 9, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Sounds like fun! Isn't it great cashing in all those credits we haven't been able to use for a couple of years? NYC is a great place by anybody's definition.



Exactly.  We had this credit that was enough for a cross-country trip, and it's at a "use or lose" status. A convenient nonstop flight from Las Vegas to JFK later, and there we are.  The rest is just in the details. It'll be a fun getaway.

Dave


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Exactly.  We had this credit that was enough for a cross-country trip, and it's at a "use or lose" status. A convenient nonstop flight from Las Vegas to JFK later, and there we are.  The rest is just in the details. It'll be a fun getaway.
> 
> Dave



Do you still have more you have to use?


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 9, 2022)

slip said:


> Here's a start of some of the pictures from our drive east of our home. We've at mile marker 13 and the roads start to get pretty curvy at around mile marker 10. Somewhere around mile marker 19 the road goes to a single lane.
> 
> View attachment 57488View attachment 57489View attachment 57490View attachment 57491View attachment 57492View attachment 57493View attachment 57494View attachment 57495View attachment 57496View attachment 57497View attachment 57498View attachment 57499View attachment 57500View attachment 57501View attachment 57502View attachment 57503View attachment 57504View attachment 57505View attachment 57506View attachment 57507View attachment 57508View attachment 57509View attachment 57510



Wow.  That does look SO much like the North Shore of Oahu, and how the drive up the Windward coast looked about 50 years ago. (We used to cut school and drive up to see the big surf.)  About the only thing missing are the major big wave beaches. Does Molokai have any major surfing beaches?

Thanks, Jeff.  Now I'm looking forward to Molokai more than ever. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 9, 2022)

slip said:


> Do you still have more you have to use?



Not enough on any one airline to make much of a difference. $30 here (Southwest), $40 there (Alaska.) I've kind of resolved that those will expire unused, although we still have till December to use them.  We may do a short local trip in the Fall to use the Southwest or Alaska credits. I have some Alaska miles to use, also. This NYC trip used everything we had on American Airlines, which would have expired the first week of August. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Not enough on any one airline to make much of a difference. $30 here (Southwest), $40 there (Alaska.) I've kind of resolved that those will expire unused, although we still have till December to use them.  We may do a short local trip in the Fall to use the Southwest or Alaska credits. I have some Alaska miles to use, also. This NYC trip used everything we had on American Airlines, which would have expired the first week of August.
> 
> Dave



You still did pretty good. That's not too much to worry about.


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Wow.  That does look SO much like the North Shore of Oahu, and how the drive up the Windward coast looked about 50 years ago. (We used to cut school and drive up to see the big surf.)  About the only thing missing are the major big wave beaches. Does Molokai have any major surfing beaches?
> 
> Thanks, Jeff.  Now I'm looking forward to Molokai more than ever.
> 
> Dave



It definitely reminds me of there too but I wouldn't know about 50 years ago. 

Most of the south side of the island(where I am at) is covered by the reef so we don't see the swells. In the winter the north side sees the big waves. I have seen surfers out at Kepuhi Beach with some really big surf In January.  I sure would be out in what they were in. So yes, that's all really close to Ke Nani Kai.


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2022)

Here is another round of pictures going out to mile marker 22 and then back home.


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2022)

Here's some more.


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2022)

Here's the last set. Aloha


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 10, 2022)

I learned one thing on our visit to Hawaii. All the beaches are public.
Wishing Kim and you a Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2022)

It's tree trimming day here at the resort. They have to get the Coconuts early so they don't fall and become a problem.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 16, 2022)

Thanks for sharing all those photos how coconut trees are trim.


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2022)

Gas went up again today. Seems to go up in
.05 cent increments.


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2022)

Beautiful day to be at the pool.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 24, 2022)

Looks to me like an ideal place for a plug-in hybrid. High gas price. Short distances. Steady temps. Available solar electrons. Perfect.


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Looks to me like an ideal place for a plug-in hybrid. High gas price. Short distances. Steady temps. Available solar electrons. Perfect.



There is a charger with one parking spot right on the main drag in Kaunakakai.  I never saw a car being charged there. While I saw many EV's on Oahu, I haven't seen one here. 

To my knowledge, I don't know of any resorts that have a charger here either. 

It seems like a lot of transplants like myself are driving some really small ICE vehicles and most of the locals drive a variety of vehicles but many larger ones. 

We are generally spending about $75 a month for gas even at $6.33 a gallon. EV's would have to come down in price for us to switch over for our next purchase. That could happen since we are set with our vehicle for many years. We have less than 50,000 on our Jeep Compass and we aren't adding many miles. One thing we would have to have is a small to medium SUV like the Compass so we sit a little higher. We have a few dips in the roads here where storm water goes over the road. I like to sit up a little higher when we have to cross those dips with water over them. 

A used Hybrid would be a possibility for our next vehicle and maybe even a pure EV if things change which I'm sure they can. 

Below is a picture of the charger in town. I will get a better picture of the front next time I am there.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 24, 2022)

slip said:


> There is a charger with one parking spot right on the main drag in Kaunakakai.  I never saw a car being charged there. While I saw many EV's on Oahu, I haven't seen one here.
> 
> To my knowledge, I don't know of any resorts that have a charger here either.


That's a humongous thing. Most are like on a pylon 4 feet high with a fairly heavy 25' cord  (or 2) hung on the side of them. One charger for 2 parking spaces. This one might be some commercial entity. 

Anyway, for your use, simply plugging in to the normal 110v outlet overnight will give you all the power you would need to tool all over Molokai silently and gasless. Your Jeep will last a long time but who knows? A nice late model Kia Niro 2022 Kia Niro EV Review and Video (msn.com) might catch your eye in a few years.


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> That's a humongous thing. Most are like on a pylon 4 feet high with a fairly heavy 25' cord  (or 2) hung on the side of them. One charger for 2 parking spaces. This one might be some commercial entity.
> 
> Anyway, for your use, simply plugging in to the normal 110v outlet overnight will give you all the power you would need to tool all over Molokai silently and gasless. Your Jeep will last a long time but who knows? A nice late model Kia Niro 2022 Kia Niro EV Review and Video (msn.com) might catch your eye in a few years.



I'll get a better picture the next time I'm in town. There is only one parking spot for this one. I have seen cars parked there but never one charging. I'm surprised they gave a charging spot a prime downtown spot. It's been there a few years. 

We usually keep our vehicles 10 to 12 years and have only had this one 4 years. It's all paid for so we'll have it a while. 

Molokai is slow on change so it will be interesting to see if we see more EV'S in the next few years.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jun 25, 2022)

slip said:


> Beautiful day to be at the pool.
> 
> View attachment 58810View attachment 58811


Why isn’t there a Jealous And Wish I Were There emoji?


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Why isn’t there a Jealous And Wish I Were There emoji?



I know you have been to some awesome spots too.


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2022)

This bird was trying to hide from me during my walk today.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2022)

Another bustling Sunday here at WaveCrest.   

We did have a couple of tour helicopters go over earlier. The weather has been perfect the last few months too.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2022)

Wow, well it sold. Looks like they took on a realtor though. It didn't take long either. 


So it looks like condos here at WaveCrest are matching price increases all over. The Zillow Estimate right now for our condo is just under double what we paid 4 years ago and those estimates have been low at WaveCrest anyway. 

Timing is everything, we'll see if these prices stay. 









						7142 Kamehameha V Hwy #A306, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $339,000. 7142 Kamehameha V Hwy #A306, Kaunakakai, HI is a condo home that contains 604 sq ft and was built in 1975. It contains 1 bedroom and 1 bathroom.




					www.zillow.com


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> That's a humongous thing. Most are like on a pylon 4 feet high with a fairly heavy 25' cord  (or 2) hung on the side of them. One charger for 2 parking spaces. This one might be some commercial entity.
> 
> Anyway, for your use, simply plugging in to the normal 110v outlet overnight will give you all the power you would need to tool all over Molokai silently and gasless. Your Jeep will last a long time but who knows? A nice late model Kia Niro 2022 Kia Niro EV Review and Video (msn.com) might catch your eye in a few years.



I didn't get out for the picture because it was actually being used.  First time I ever saw anyone use it. So for now thus is the best picture I could get.


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2022)

We stopped at Hiro's on the way home and got 2 tickets to their 5th Anniversary Buffet.
They are going to have some great music too.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 1, 2022)

slip said:


> I didn't get out for the picture because it was actually being used.  First time I ever saw anyone use it. So for now thus is the best picture I could get.


I looked at the charger's website and they say there isn't one there. It's probably a level 2 (230v) that will charge about 20 miles for each hour plugged in. Good to know there is an option in case a resident or tourist needs it.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 1, 2022)

slip said:


> Wow, well it sold. Looks like they took on a realtor though. It didn't take long either.
> 
> 
> So it looks like condos here at WaveCrest are matching price increases all over. The Zillow Estimate right now for our condo is just under double what we paid 4 years ago and those estimates have been low at WaveCrest anyway.
> ...



With mortgage interest rates rising, sales should level off, and pricing might decrease a bit going forward.  That's only an issue if you want to sell, or buy something new.  For now, I think the smart money is to stay put, and enjoy everything you've worked so hard to get.  That's what we're doing here.

I do enjoy your videos, Jeff.  I can smell the floral-scented air and feel the tropical breezes.  It reminds me of home.  Hawaii no ka oi. Mahalo.

Dave


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> I looked at the charger's website and they say there isn't one there. It's probably a level 2 (230v) that will charge about 20 miles for each hour plugged in. Good to know there is an option in case a resident or tourist needs it.



I was wondering of it cost anything? I will get a closer look when I am In town again and no one is charging.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 1, 2022)

slip said:


> I was wondering of it cost anything? I will get a closer look when I am In town again and no one is charging.



Usually, public electric chargers do have some sort of fee attached.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> With mortgage interest rates rising, sales should level off, and pricing might decrease a bit going forward.  That's only an issue if you want to sell, or buy something new.  For now, I think the smart money is to stay put, and enjoy everything you've worked so hard to get.  That's what we're doing here.
> 
> I do enjoy your videos, Jeff.  I can smell the floral-scented air and feel the tropical breezes.  It reminds me of home.  Hawaii no ka oi. Mahalo.
> 
> Dave



We're staying put. It's just a habit I got into while we were looking for so many years and now that I am retired I have more time so I continue to watch.   

I get questions all the time about Hawaii condos from the people I rent to. Now that I have a week on Molokai, I get more questions for here. 

I am surprised that they seemed to go up so quickly.  Prices weren't rising on Molokai like the mainland.  It seemed to just jump over the last year. There really hasn't been a lot of inventory at one time over the last year so that may have helped. 

Still not much inventory but I expect things to level out a bit and maybe even drop some. 

I just got an email that another one here at WaveCrest sold today.  $3,000 under asking. The C building units always seem to go for less but they are consistently over $200,00 now.









						7146 Kamehameha V Hwy #C207, Kaunakakai, HI 96748 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $225,000. 7146 Kamehameha V Hwy #C207, Kaunakakai, HI is a condo home that contains 604 sq ft and was built in 1975. It contains 1 bedroom and 1 bathroom.    The Zestimate for this house is $244,900, which has increased by $3,440 in the last 30 days. The Rent Zestimate for...




					www.zillow.com
				




I think there is only one left for sale now. In the A building and listed over $300,000.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Usually, public electric chargers do have some sort of fee attached.
> 
> Dave



That's what I would have thought but I didn't see a way to pay on it. Maybe it's on the side. I'll get a better look.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 1, 2022)

slip said:


> That's what I would have thought but I didn't see a way to pay on it. Maybe it's on the side. I'll get a better look.



It may be a phone app thing, too.  Or it could be sponsored by whoever has it planted there.  But giving away free electricity seems unlikely.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 1, 2022)

slip said:


> I was wondering of it cost anything? I will get a closer look when I am In town again and no one is charging.


It's kind of hard to 'look behind the curtain' and figure it out. They require 'membership', but looking over the site for this provider, they intimate that 'all' their chargers are 'high speed' at up to 350 kWh. That's fast! One example they showed on their website showed a screen of a car charging to 80% capacity and the charge amount of $12.80 in like 45 minutes.  That doesn't seem too far off the mark to me. That would propel a Tesla about 200 miles. Our DS drove his Tesla Y here from Seattleland and said that his 2 recharges totaled something like $30 for the 500 miles.

The holy grail is finding those free level 2 chargers at hotels (TSs), libraries, supermarkets, parking garages and being able to charge for a couple hours while you do something else.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> It's kind of hard to 'look behind the curtain' and figure it out. They require 'membership', but looking over the site for this provider, they intimate that 'all' their chargers are 'high speed' at up to 350 kWh. That's fast! One example they showed on their website showed a screen of a car charging to 80% capacity and the charge amount of $12.80 in like 45 minutes.  That doesn't seem too far off the mark to me. That would propel a Tesla about 200 miles. Our DS drove his Tesla Y here from Seattleland and said that his 2 recharges totaled something like $30 for the 500 miles.
> 
> The holy grail is finding those free level 2 chargers at hotels (TSs), libraries, supermarkets, parking garages and being able to charge for a couple hours while you do something else.



Either way, there should be an input somewhere so you could pay or show you are a member.  I'll closer when I get to town.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 1, 2022)

slip said:


> Either way, there should be an input somewhere so you could pay or show you are a member.  I'll closer when I get to town.


Yup. There will be a card slot and/or a touchpad. Or a member uses an app on their phone. Here's a link to EVgo's fairly informative website. https://www.evgo.com/


----------

